# Impossible Gnome2



## alcor (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi. I don't know how long is taking me to install gnome2 from ports.

Now ... I have a problem with ghostscript8.


```
./bin/../sobin/libgs.so: undefined reference to `bmp_map_16m_color_rgb'
./bin/../sobin/libgs.so: undefined reference to `bmp_map_16m_rgb_color'
gmake[1]: *** [bin/../sobin/gsc] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/ghostscript8/work/ghostscript-8.71'
gmake: *** [so] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```

Do you know how to solve this?

Thanks!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 6, 2011)

```
pkg_add -r ghostscript8
cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2
make clean
make install clean
```


----------



## alcor (Mar 6, 2011)

It is working. Thanks a lot!


----------

